# Good gyms/gym classes Pamplona?



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

Dear boardies,

I really miss my box classes at Virgin Active in London!

I don't need to have a gym as exclusive as Virgin Active but I'd like to find a decent gym with good classes like box and step up.

I've had a look around but no joy so far, any suggestions?

Many thanks in advance
Mrs S


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

There is a new one that opened next to Simply in Burlada recently.mysister goes there. I think best one is near La Morea though.


----------



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

Lolito said:


> There is a new one that opened next to Simply in Burlada recently.mysister goes there. I think best one is near La Morea though.


Thanks Lolito!

Do you have a website link for the one in Burlada? I managed to find the website for the one near La Morea, but it's a bit out of the way for me as I live in Ansoain...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know the link. Will ask my sister. Have you tried the one in Chantrea where Caprabo is? I used to go there myself. It is next to Antsoain. Although you can also join the polideportivo de la Rotxapea o even Txantrea as most got their own 'in-house' gym, like the one in Arantzadi.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Burlada gym is called Fitness 19 Ronda Norte or something like that....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SWMBO got herself a Wii


----------



## donz7 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Lolito, I'm living in Pamplona now, just since January. Do you know of any near to the San Juan neighbourhood?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I know the Gimnasio Abejeras Gimnasio Abejeras: tu gimnasio en Navarra I believe there are a few in SAn Juan or Iturrama (which is not too far from San Juan), also de Muscle Gym, not sure if it is still open, in Plaza San Juan de la Cadena? 

I don't know if Escuela tradicional de Taichi chuan estilo chen y aikido got gym or not. You can check their website. Also if you go to the polideportivo de San Juan, I am sure they might have a gym there.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

This is the website for the Polideportivo San Juan (Donibane) Agrupación Deportiva San Juan | Donibane Kirol Elkartea they got all sorts there (as in things to do!).

Good luck!


----------

